# 1949 Timken Roller Bearing Ad Cartoon!



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Wanted to share a *really interesting *







_*1949 - vintage *_advertising cartoon for *Timken Roller Bearings *







that I just stumbled across on YouTube







.....



Enjoy!







Tom


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great old time cartoon. 

Thanks for posting Tom


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Great cartoon! 


-Kevin.


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I know that this will seriously date me, but my Dad took my brothers and me to the Chicago RR Fair in 1948. Timken had a big display and gave us kids cardboard punchout sheets which made up into a model of a boxcar. I had a whole string of those things, with the color scheme and logos shown in the cartoon. Thanks for posting this, Tom! Brought back a great memory.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I retired from the timken company in 1997 and we used to produce some of the rr bearings. The columbus ohio plant was the main producer of rr bearings. Today i do not know if any timken rr bearings are produced here in the us.


----------

